# The cutest thing your betta's done



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

So, my purple vt boy likes to run up to the glass when I get home from school and boop the glass when I up my finger up to it. He just stays there for a minute, wiggling his tail and thinking he's actually head butting my finger. I don't know what it means exactly, but he's not flaring when he does it so I guess I'll see it as endearing lol.
My BFF's betta likes to carry his worms around with him for a while before eating them. It reminds me of a little puppy with a stick. It's adorable.
What's cutest thing your betta(s) has done?


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Kirito plays with my fingers, often nips at them, it doesn't hurt but if I say "ow!" he'll wrap himself around my finger as if he's hugging my finger and saying sorry.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

View attachment 730194


This, and pretty much anything that Betta does. He's adorable, very curious and fun to watch. He's honestly my favorite out of all of them. 

Heads up, the nipping and wrapping your finger might be him trying to 'do the business' with it.. They breed with females by wrapping themselves around them. Might not want to let him do that, haha. One of my lady hungry males does the same if he bites my finger.


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

When siphoning Alabaster's tank, gravel will sometimes find its way onto his plant leaves. After I'm done, he'll stare at the pebbles for a moment before nudging them off the leaf with his face. I love watching it lol


----------



## darcyismyfish (Feb 14, 2016)

Whenever I turn on the light in my bedroom in the morning, Darcy swims up to my face as if to say "Good morning!"...but I know he really just wants food. 
lol, it's still cute.


----------



## KumoBetta23 (Feb 27, 2016)

My Kumo loves to show off when I spend the end of my day looking at him and talking to him. He will come up to the side of the tank and flare his gills and do a little dance until I kiss the tank where he's at. He knows I love him and loves the attention and his nightly kiss haha. And every morning he is so happy to see me when I turn his light on and feed him. His personality is amazing and he's always interacting with me.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

For the past week I've had a cold and each time I sneeze or cough Kirito rushes to the front of the tank in a panic and he won't calm down until I tell him I'm alright.


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

Tourmaline said:


> View attachment 730194
> 
> 
> This, and pretty much anything that Betta does. He's adorable, very curious and fun to watch. He's honestly my favorite out of all of them.
> ...


What a funny and cute behavior! I'm glad you caught a photo of it.


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

I can't help but smile when I am super focused and artfully rearranging things in the aquarium, and then my Betta shows up out of nowhere and completely interrupts my train of thought as he tries to figure out how to get food out of the hand in his aquarium.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Pi's cute because he's not cute. He thinks he's so manly and macho... Yeah, you're a little betta fish, remember?


----------



## FizzGryphon (Mar 1, 2016)

Hmm... I think the cutest thing my girl, Enterprise, has done is that every time I feed her she does one lap around the tank with food in her mouth. She's never been a calm fish, so she's done a lot of cute things, but I think that's the most memorable.

As for Jast, he has a mini telephone box in his tank. He loves sticking his head in it, and once managed to cram his whole body in that think comfortably. I keep telling him that it's not bigger on the inside, but he won't listen! He also gets really excited when I play music aloud... and he's the laziest fish I've owned, so it's rather entertaining.​


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Both of my boys just started doing this, I always blow kisses at them and just tonight they were watching me intently and began moving their mouths as if blowing kisses back.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

My goofy little Mick is like having a toddler, he puts everything in his mouth. If it won't fit he licks it. He's the first fish I have ever seen use his tongue like that. He licks the glass, it shoots out and he slurps his pellets in with it. I swear, when he sees me he flicks it. It's like he's salivating. 
It's cute as heck, it's also really weird.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I didn't know Bettas had tongues! 

Let's see..mine do so many cute things, but the 2 that stand out the most for me is when I would get ready to feed Dangerous I would shake the bottle and he would wiggle up and down the glass ready for his pellets, it was too precious, I wish so badly I would have video'ed it.
And Kai, whenever I'll wiggle my finger at him he does a similar little dance, and moves his mouth like kisses. That's another thing they do, I blow them kisses all the time and it's like they give me kisses back.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

DangerousAngel said:


> I didn't know Bettas had tongues!
> 
> Let's see..mine do so many cute things, but the 2 that stand out the most for me is when I would get ready to feed Dangerous I would shake the bottle and he would wiggle up and down the glass ready for his pellets, it was too precious, I wish so badly I would have video'ed it.
> And Kai, whenever I'll wiggle my finger at him he does a similar little dance, and moves his mouth like kisses. That's another thing they do, I blow them kisses all the time and it's like they give me kisses back.


I could link you to the betta toungues thread if you want...:twisted:

This is kind of cute: Pi likes eating his pellets one of a time! He also dances when I shake the pellet container!!!


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

My king like to sit in my hand if I cup it at the surface of the water. He swims right up to me whenever I'm near the tank and will get under my hand if it is there, stare at it wiggling his fins for a second then slowly swim up into it and rest there before swimming away, turning around and doing it again :lol: I just love him, he also greets me in the morning when he sees me wake up by swimming over to the tank wall nearest my bed and showing off his fins to me, it's just the cutest thing!


----------



## Antaures (Mar 20, 2016)

Mortimer, my Halfmoon, is my first betta and he's such a curious little animal.
I didn't know bettas could be this curious. Everytime I put anything near his tank, Mor' swims by and stares at it. He keeps staring at me too. That's almost creepy but cute still.  And when I turned and caught him staring, he will dash back behind his plant and peek at me.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

My boy, Draco, will try to eat my fingernail if I put my hand into his tank for whatever reason. Its like getting kissed by my fishy haha. He is not shy.. Not even the day I brought him home. If my finger gets near him - in or outside his tank - he's guaranteed to be following it and may or may not try to eat me. You'd think I was starving him


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

My boy, Alastor (my most timid betta-never done a full flare), LOVES faces, especially kissy faces (he doesn't like fingers wiggling by his glass). He'll swim up to the glass and get as close as possible when getting smooches, he gets exited over them its adorable.

My girl, Freya, I left in her tank when I gutted and re-did it last. I'd used root tabs for her previous plants and was removing the yellow balls (little fert capsules) from her substrate with tongs. She watched with great interest then went and picked up one with her mouth and spat it out by the tongs. So adorable! (glad she didn't try to swallow it). She also attacks her thermometer which I find amusing as I think of it as her throwing a fit because she looks so fat/distorted in her 'mirror' "this mirror makes me look terrible!" *chomp*

Antaeus, my most flare happy male (flares at food, the dog (who's oblivious to him-and that just makes him more angry),..everything!) likes being pet.. yeh 'mr.touch guy' loves getting lovin' ^^

My husband's female, Chiyome, (technically he only betta) is the possessive type! She gets so mad at him when he looked at, wiggles fingers at, or comes over to bettas in tanks on my desk. She gets very squirmy trying to get his attention to make him come back to her, and then quite pout-ignoring him for a few minutes. Clearly my husband is not allowed to pay attention to any other betta but *her*.


----------



## Scribbler (Mar 11, 2016)

Vincent comes up the glass whenever anyone is anywhere near the tank, which I know means he wants food, but i still think it is cute. He also chases and pops the bubbles that come out of the airstone hooked up to his filter.


----------



## Jacqueline7suzanne (Feb 7, 2016)

Tokyo gets so excited in the morning for his food, and when I get home from work he goes crazy and does laps around his tank and I give his little kisses through the glass and he makes these little gulp faces. He's so precious. I wish I could pick him up and cuddle with him hahaha. Is that weird ?!


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Jacqueline7suzanne said:


> Tokyo gets so excited in the morning for his food, and when I get home from work he goes crazy and does laps around his tank and I give his little kisses through the glass and he makes these little gulp faces. He's so precious. I wish I could pick him up and cuddle with him hahaha. Is that weird ?!


Not wierd at all. I have a couple whose faces are so cute I just want to pinch thier little cheeks.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

My Sharkie does a big yawn/gulp every once in a while, and I managed to accidentally catch a photo of it!


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

So I just moved my bettas into new tanks. I discovered Journey's new pastime. I have a air stone with a low flow and when the few bubbles come up, she likes to try to eat them. She just sits there and waits for the bubbles to reach her, and then she opens her mouth wiiide and tries to eat them. It's so cute to watch. It's like the bubble obsessed fish on Finding Nemo, she's even yellow too.


----------



## philingroovie (Mar 19, 2016)

*dives through eye of skull*

He dives through the eye of this skull and stops dead at the mouth entrance. Does this all the time.


----------



## Brugglw (Feb 24, 2016)

I was once chewing gum and blowing bubbles with it in front of my previous betta, Kylo. After watching me do it a couple times he went up to the top of his tank, took in some air, and blew some bubble of his own! xD Not sure if he was trying to imitate me, or trying to teach me how to blow a bubble nest...


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The other day my king Andres was swimming under his Anubias so the tip of the leaf was sticking to his head like a cap (and was resting there). He did it twice I think he was shading himself from the light. I tried to get a picture but I have wood floors and he seems to be able to feel the vibrations when I walk up to the tank and he kept turn around and swimming the front.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

My girl, Shimmer, will try to bite my fingers or hands in hope its food. When I'm hands on moving decor or plants she is either right were I'm trying to move it, or at the glass looking my in the eye blocking my view.


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

My Aquina likes to play peek a boo with me and my 5 year old daughter. I haven't been able to video it yet but it is so cute. I have him in a 2 gallon QT right now with a towel across the back outside of the tank and it lays so the edges block a portion of the side of his tank. So he will swim out from the edge of the towel and look at you. If you say Peekaboo he will swim behind the towel again and come out from a different angle. He will swim out faster if you say "where's Aquina?" when he is behind the towel. He will do this over and over it is so cute! He reminds me of a baby. It sure entertains the 5 year old too!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Wow. How come I never posted here? Let's see...

Willow has a lot of floaters on her tank which can make feeding difficult. So I usually feed her in the middle - where there's not as much vegetation cover. If she wedged her head on a corner that has too many Salvinia or duckweed, I ask her: "where's feeding zone?". Repeat twice and she'd make a U-turn towards the center of the tank. Smart girl.

Cypris likes to play limbo under the Susswassertang and N. Taiwan roots. It's almost concerning. I know he's healthy, but his favorite spot is right there at the bottom of the tank. He may as well be a bottom dweller in his past life.

If Merah is a dog, he's one that would dash to the other end of the field even if the frisbee is still in your hands. And then he would stop dead, confused, and run back to your feet with his tongue hanging off the side of his mouth. I may or may not enjoy holding his blood worm two seconds longer than I should just to see him snapping at the surface, and then diving to check if he missed it. LOL poor little guy. I'm evil. 

Silhouette is your typical Betta. She comes up to the front of the tank when I place a finger on the tank wall. That said, since she's all black (despite the white sand and white background) I'd still spend three whole seconds scanning the tank before I found her right in front of my nose. She also has funky rays. One of her caudal rays split into four branches. Another split into three (I kid you not). The rest split into two. 

Nichi is already cute just standing (swimming?) there LOL she's a baby. By that definition alone everything she does becomes cute. She's one of those Bettas that come when called. Nichi is only about 0.75", living alone in a planted 5g. So finding her can be a challenge sometimes. Luckily whenever it's feeding time, I just need to say "Nichi?" and I'd find her darting towards the feeding corner. 

Sapho plays tag! Eeep! I just love this guy. He chases fingers when I move it away from him, and give it a gentle nip. And then he turns around as my finger moves closer. I never "tagged" him, but if I move my finger away he'd chase it and tag it again. 

Seren used to let me pet her. She also totally gets sleepy when it's night-time, bumping mindlessly into plants after plants after plants. Miss her <3


----------



## LizardTheGreat (Nov 28, 2015)

Whenever I put my finger in his tank, Finley will come up to it, flare at it, bite it, etc, but if I move it away quickly enough he'll chase it for a few minutes like a little race fish :3 He's adorable


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Yes! Lafayette is the same way! I always have the sonic the hedgehog theme song going in my head when he does that. So fast, like the speed of sound lol


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Kirito's starting to get into the habit of getting me to "pet" him if my hand is in his tank, he'll swim up to my hand and rub his fins around my fingers until I pet him. He usually likes it around the butt of his tail or on top of his head. 

And today I told Kirito I got him a "present" when I brought new IALs for him and Sasuke along with new frozen food. He got excited, did a little dance and began pacing along the front of the tank. So when I put the IAL in Kirito's tank he just stared at it and then looked at me with such disappointment, almost like he was saying, "You got me a leaf? Gee...thanks Mum...just what I always wanted..." 

Sasuke thinks he's the Hulk right now but he "dances" to Gwen Stefani, he hates it when you watch him, he'll flare at you and then hide in his rock cave. He also started pocking his little tongue out at me today while I was sitting on my laptop and each time I turned my head, he would flare. He tries to be tough but he's so darn cute!


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

My Xander likes to give kisses. You just press your lips up to the glass and he dose the same lol


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

When I put my face up to the tank he swims over, looks at me for a while, then bumps his head close to mine. Our version of a fishy hug


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

I caught Aquina playing Peek-a-boo on camera! Here is my cutie! I hope this works!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evVEfvaeFmQ


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

adorable!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I feel bad for saying this, but I think Ophelia is me favourite fish. She follows me around my room. I spent $150 on her tank setup so she could have things to do and so she's not bored but all she does is stay at the front and follow me. She's staring at me right now.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

And yes, the amazon sword isn't in great shape. I know.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My yellow dragon HMPK, Yuzu, is hilarious. Recently I moved him to my 10g and it's taken awhile for him to feel comfy, but now he loves it. He won't flare at me when I come to feed him, but this morning my mum - who is growing quite attached to him though she doesn't want to admit it - fed him for the first time, and he zoomed up to her and flared himself silly at her, showing off. Yuzu is a BIG flashy boy, and he knows he's handsome ... it was funny. I guess it was a "you had to be there" moment, but it was so cute. I could see Yu looking at her, thinking "this isn't my normal human .... INVADER!!!! *flare*"

Wait until I get shrimp, Yu. Just wait


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

When Callisto acts like a "model" every time I get the camera out LOL


----------



## omegabetta (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh gosh, where to begin? Omega-Beta Sigma Kapa Beta the Betta is such a ham.

I live in a small studio apartment and Omega-Beta's tank is next to my desk, across the room from my bed. 

In the morning as I'm waking up, Omega Beta is usually laying sideways ACROSS his hammock so he can put his nose up against the glass and watch me. At the first sign of movement from me, he immediately darts off his hammock and starts swimming up and down front-and-center of the tank, showing off his fins. So every morning I get to watch him dance for his breakfast and it's kind of an adorable start to my day.

There are live plants in his tank and one of them has been growing really well lately. He has taken to swimming through the big leaves and poking his head out to look at me from time to time. It reminds me of a big cat prowling through a jungle. :-D

Given his proximity to my desk, Omega-Beta gets to hang out with me while I work. Periodically throughout the day he'll hover near the corner closest to me like he's watching what I'm doing. It's kind of like having a nosy little micro-managing boss, only one who gets really excited when I lean back in my chair to pay attention to him.

This is how excited he gets (yes, I made gifs of my fish because I'm that in love with his wiggly little tush):









He also loves to hang out inside his vase and poke his nose out at me. That's my avatar pic. 

Help. I'm obsessed with this little guy.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow! How'd you make the gifs?


----------



## omegabetta (Apr 7, 2016)

Photoshop! If you use it, I think everything from CS5 or 6 up to the latest CC version has an "Import Video Frames to Layers" feature. I just took a video from him using my phone, then uploaded it to the comp and imported the frames to layers. 

If you don't use photoshop, I was just telling someone else that you can make gifs online using something like https://imgflip.com/gifgenerator. It lets you upload videos and then make gifs. I have not personally used it, so if you do give it a try, let me know!


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Kirito has started poking his tongue out at me. If I'm more focused on my laptop than him, he'll sit at the front of his tank and just keep poking his tongue out at me until pay him attention. I think Kirito learned it from my partner because he does it all the time to me lol


----------



## nickoh (Jan 3, 2016)

When I stick my hand into my sorority they all try to rest on top of my hand and even push each other off to sit there while I talk to them lol

One of my females likes to jump for her food but she'll stay latched on to my finger for a few seconds and it always takes me by surprise but it's so adorable!


----------



## StephLove (Apr 11, 2016)

My male vt jumps for his food.


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

Argon, my delta tail, has learned that I'll look up at his tank if I hear a loud splash.
Now, when I'm at my desk and he wants attention, he'll jump and do a belly flop. Every time I hear it I panic and look up, but he's always just swimming in place staring at me as the surface ripples :lol:

Definitely have to remember to keep his top on at all times.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

After one water change I forgot to put in a new almond leaf that's usually stuck to the wall with a suction cup so my plakat boy can build his bubble nest under it. Ossu swam to his usual spot, looked up, looked at me, looked up again - and literally drooped. I have never seen a fish look more pathetic: back hunched, tail down, fins hanging like tiny wet rags.

Thankfully I instantly realized what I had done and gave him back his precious leaf. BAM! Happy little fish again :lol:


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

George Peony, my koi PK, just gives me the look:










And then I have to pay attention to George, and only George. She knows she's fantabulous, though I am sure she's actually a He


----------



## tams (Apr 6, 2016)

I have yet to capture a video or photo of him doing it, but I have noticed that the second I stop playing with Gerald he lets out a HUGE yawn. I've read that yawning is an indication of boredom or even a lack of oxygen, but you have to see my little man go! He zips all around his tank and chases after my pencil when I'm doing homework. I'm in the process of gathering small PVC piping to build him a mini log to hide in. He's also a little diva! He acts like I don't feed him and he's starving 24/7. He also flares at me when I stop paying attention to him for even a second!! He once played dead for five whole minutes because I was doing my homework and not playing with him. I guess he's all play and no work lol!!


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

This is more of what my fish do to each other...

At the moment, Zelda is sitting beside Kirito's tank. She'll hide in her purple silk plant and wait for Kirito to come to the side, then she'll rush out all flared up towards him. Kirito dives into his log for a few seconds before coming back out to flare at Zelda. Meanwhile she's dancing around. Scares the crap out of him very time! 

Also since Kirito is now closer to Sasuke, he can see him. He'll sit at that side and flare while poking his tongue out at Sasuke. Sasuke just looks at him like, "WTF is wrong with you?" and swims off. 

I think they're all bonding really well as siblings lol


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> At the moment, Zelda is sitting beside Kirito's tank. She'll hide in her purple silk plant and wait for Kirito to come to the side, then she'll rush out all flared up towards him


Aww they are flirting with each other, You watch soon she will be eggy, Personally I wouldn't let them see each other.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

NickAu said:


> Aww they are flirting with each other, You watch soon she will be eggy, Personally I wouldn't let them see each other.


I'm worried that she'll become egg-bound so I'll put a piece of black paper up between them.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I have an eggy female now plus she had worms and Ich when I got her.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=680929


----------



## anglerette (Apr 12, 2016)

Whenever I shake the jar of fish food, fishy swims up to the glass and opens and closes his mouth. He also likes to greet me when I come home. But the silliest thing he does is he likes to swim inside a little grass plant and "hang upside down"-he will just hang there with his face facing the floor and his tail facing the ceiling. He thinks he is hiding, but he can never fit his anal fin all the way inside so its pretty easy to find him.


----------



## omegabetta (Apr 7, 2016)

Yesterday, after flaring at and bullying his new tankmates (2 nerite snails) in his brand new 5gal tank, Omega-Beta paused near a river rock and then dramatically draped himself over it like a southern belle swooning onto a fainting couch.

He just laid there for a minute or two looking utterly exhausted, then he got up and had a nice time exploring his new digs.

Today he's being much nicer to the snails but I'm hoping for a second swoon because that was hilarious.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Jaws used to follow my finger when he was younger and in his first bowl, which I thought was sooo cute and when I'd walk by his bowl, he'd follow me. Chess, in the morning, when he sees I'm up, he "blows kisses" by sucking air, and it's only in the morning. At first I thought he was sick and I got so scared, but he was just taking in oxygen like my koi does. But my newest betta, a little no-name so far, hasn't done anything cuter than cuddle up to his little fake plants and watch me get ready in the morning. Maybe I'm just a boring person and he doesn't see me fit to impress yet. XD


----------



## lunathemarble (Apr 23, 2016)

Luna is a zippy little fish at baseline but she goes absolutely bonkers when the cats sit in front of the tank. She appears to zoom back at forth just trying to keep their attention.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

I accidentally took my boys "buddy" away. How? Well, I wanted to add a background to two sides of the tank - one was already in place so I tacked on the other one meant for the back glass. What I failed to realize this also blocked the reflection from the black light stand.

When Ossu came zooming around as usual to "spar" with his reflective "buddy" his "buddy" wasn't there. Cue one absolutely baffled fish.

I thought he would forget it after a while but he kept looking for his "friend", peeking behind the ceramic log hanging on the wall, sticking his nose behind the heater, looking through the leaves of the java fern... Sad, sad fish. So I decided cut up the background, leaving the light stand part exposed.

Zoom-zoom. "Yay! You're back!"

Silly fish :roll:http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I thought I was crazy, but after close observation, I finally decided that I'm not making things up. Cobalt clicks his teeth like a chipmunk eating nuts :shock: 

You know that noise they make when chewing pellets? Cobalt makes that sound randomly throughout the day! Sometimes only one click, sometimes multiple rapid clicks, sometimes... Geez, did he take a morse code course when I'm in class?!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Olivia27 said:


> I thought I was crazy, but after close observation, I finally decided that I'm not making things up. Cobalt clicks his teeth like a chipmunk eating nuts :shock:
> 
> You know that noise they make when chewing pellets? Cobalt makes that sound randomly throughout the day! Sometimes only one click, sometimes multiple rapid clicks, sometimes... Geez, did he take a morse code course when I'm in class?!


That is awesome.


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

Olivia, I know that I read somewhere that they can communicate with each other by making clicking sounds but I have never caught mine doing it. That's so cool!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> I thought I was crazy, but after close observation, I finally decided that I'm not making things up. Cobalt clicks his teeth like a chipmunk eating nuts :shock:


You should hear Clown Loaches when they click.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Lol firewood is that true? I think you made me want to study morse code. What is he saying?? XD 

Aw Nick I want clown loaches one day


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Found out this morning...Zelda sleep-swims!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Olivia27 said:


> I thought I was crazy, but after close observation, I finally decided that I'm not making things up. Cobalt clicks his teeth like a chipmunk eating nuts :shock:
> 
> You know that noise they make when chewing pellets? Cobalt makes that sound randomly throughout the day! Sometimes only one click, sometimes multiple rapid clicks, sometimes... Geez, did he take a morse code course when I'm in class?!


OMG Loki has done that! I had been hearing crunching noises coming from his tank, and one time I caught him right after he jumped, and saw that he was 'munching'. 

I remember reading somewhere that Bettas can communicate, I'm glad you mentioned it Firewood!


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Another thing Zelda does...just saw her do this with a piece of her floating water sprite...I saw it move from the corner of my eye and I looked up to see she was pushing it until it was just on the edge of the filter current, then she climbed on top of it and pushed it all the way into the current before riding it to the other end of tank. lol It looked like fun too!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Maru has some cute habits, he's still getting used to his new home. He carries his food around before eating it every time I feed him. 
View attachment 778697


He also thinks he's this big bad scary fish and flares at me when I'm approaching him, then 'hides' if I watch him for more than 10 seconds. This is his idea of hiding, he always goes to this same spot, and soon as I leave he'll come out. It never fails
View attachment 778705


----------



## Richiko06 (May 2, 2016)

The cutest things Sapphire has done so far lol

1. Flared at his reflection









2. Gave me fish kisses awww









3. tried to swim under the shell lol









4. He nestled himself between the shell and tree to rest aww cute


----------



## Richiko06 (May 2, 2016)

lol thats so cute


----------

